# I think I ruined a batch today...



## DougCA (Mar 21, 2019)

It was about 55 and overcast most of the day and decided to try one last smoke before it warms up. I put the amaz-n tube in the barrel and the cheese in the cold smoke cabinet. One hour later there was no smoke on the cheese. I put the tube in the cold smoke cabinet and checked 90min later and found the pics attached. The cabinet got to 90ish degrees between the tube and the sun coming out and hitting the cabinet.

Is this batch trash or somehow recoverable? I put an ice tray in it and moved it into the shade but one of the cheeses was dripping into the ice tray.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 21, 2019)

I am far from an expert on the subject, but I don't see any reason why it would be ruined or inedible. Might not be the prettiest though.


----------



## DougCA (Mar 21, 2019)

I read somewhere that if it got over 90, the something or others in the cheese break down and that's a bad thing.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 21, 2019)

DougCA said:


> It was about 55 and overcast most of the day and decided to try one last smoke before it warms up. I put the amaz-n tube in the barrel and the cheese in the cold smoke cabinet. One hour later there was no smoke on the cheese. I put the tube in the cold smoke cabinet and checked 90min later and found the pics attached. The cabinet got to 90ish degrees between the tube and the sun coming out and hitting the cabinet.
> 
> Is this batch trash or somehow recoverable? I put an ice tray in it and moved it into the shade but one of the cheeses was dripping into the ice tray.



You cooked the oil out...... But ruined? Always allow anything that tastes like cigarette  butts right after smoking, to chill out and mellow a couple a days or you'll waste alot of good food.

This is ruined cheese!  ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 21, 2019)

Wow foam, I literally did a  face when I saw your pic. I looked through OP's slide show and yours was the last pic. I thought it was from his batch. I didn't wanna have to be the one to deliver the bad news!


----------



## DougCA (Mar 21, 2019)

Lol. Here’s my “done” pic.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2019)

Its not my picture either. I shamelessly stole it a few years back, as actually a picture someone here on SMF took. It always a favorite when someone is complaining about smoked cheese.

I learned the simplicity of smoking cheese. Very very light smoke and obviously low temp. You don't need to try and smoke it for 6 or 8 hours, and hour or two max at a time. A little smoke goes a long way with cheese. I would still like to try smoking cheese with white smoke. But we never get a freeze. One heavy freeze every 5 to 10 years.


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Wow foam, I literally did a  face when I saw your pic. I looked through OP's slide show and yours was the last pic. I thought it was from his batch. I didn't wanna have to be the one to deliver the bad news!



I did and thought the same exact thing! Lol

Doug,

I would let it rest and then seal/wrap and leave it in the fridge for awhile.

Try it after it rests before tossing it.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 22, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Wow foam, I literally did a  face when I saw your pic. I looked through OP's slide show and yours was the last pic. I thought it was from his batch. I didn't wanna have to be the one to deliver the bad news!



Thats called a MES fondue.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 22, 2019)

you're good to go, just chill it out for couple of days, shred it, delete your post and admit nothing...lol...


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 22, 2019)

At least you didn't do like I did one time and forgot the cheese was in the smoker, I found it a month later :( in sad shape.


----------



## DougCA (Mar 22, 2019)

I put it in the fridge yesterday. Will vac seal it today and let it rest for a while and see how it is.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2019)

Doug, the tube raises the temp of a smoker about 30 degF, or higher...   Get an AMNPS and use dust in it....  only a few deg temp rise...
 How to make dust from pellets


----------



## DougCA (Mar 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Doug, the tube raises the temp of a smoker about 30 degF, or higher...   Get an AMNPS and use dust in it....  only a few deg temp rise...
> How to make dust from pellets


Thanks! I'll do this.


----------



## martin1950 (Mar 25, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Doug, the tube raises the temp of a smoker about 30 degF, or higher..



I hadn't thought about that before yesterday. Prepped my cheese as usual, filled and fired up my tube with maple and placed it in the side box of my CG'er. Check the progress 2hours later, way to much smoke in the garage and the therm was read 85* and the cheese smelled like a ash-can. Think I'll go back to using my maple noodles.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 25, 2019)

The cheese normally smells like an ashcan right off the smoker . Let it air out a bit and seal it up and age. It'll be good I bey


----------



## martin1950 (Mar 25, 2019)

Brought the cheeses in this AM. A lot milder smell so I "bagged em and tagged em" and into the frig. Guess I'll find out in about a month.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 28, 2019)

DCA, Your cheese will be alright after it mellows.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2019)

No help I have never done cheese but you sure have received some helpful info.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 29, 2019)

As others have said your cheese will be fine in a week or so. When I smoke cheese I use dust in my tray, and give it clean smoke for two to three hours. It can be eaten right away, but is better then next day. No more waiting a week or two. The only time I go longer or use pellets is when I'm smoking cheese for my kids who like a really heavy smoke profile on theirs. 

Chris


----------

